# Halloween pranks



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Easy-To-Scare" is great, as long as the fear is not too deeply held long afterwards.I have scared some people very deeply and they might never be "The Same"?
I had to limit my frightfulness to my own property, where I have my Haunted House (To avoid being told what to do and where to do it by a "Court".)
Proceed with caution.


----------



## boekemad (Jan 2, 2017)

get a red lipstick, thats the best for writing on mirrors!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Type up a phoney notice from the IRS. Date it from three months ago, demand payment. Lay it on the floor with some other papers.


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Type up a phoney notice from the IRS. Date it from three months ago, demand payment. Lay it on the floor with some other papers.


Yes. So much yes.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Never underestimate the power of well-placed, realistic looking rubber spiders.

One year I bought a pack of large rubber spiders and it started an all-out war in my home. We were all trying to one-up each other by hiding the spiders in various places, and even knowing about it, it still got a good scare out of us every single time. The best place was a couple on the toilet seat with the lid down, so when they open it...instant heart-attack.

Also my brother strung up some fake web outside my bedroom door with spiders in it, so when I woke up the next morning I walked right into it. Got me pretty good.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Oct 25, 2017)

If he has a favorite chair or spot on the couch, you could rig a big, fat fake spider with some fishing line through a hook on the ceiling, and slowly lower it over him from another room. Probably not the big spook you're going for but a good prank if you want to get them again!!


----------



## lazz (Sep 11, 2005)

Plastic bugs in the kitchen cabinets and drinking glasses or cups is possibility.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

set-up
https://www.facebook.com/larinda/videos/vb.628131718/10154188357396719/?type=3

in action
https://www.facebook.com/larinda/videos/vb.628131718/10154188367741719/?type=3
his response a the end of the second video you can barely hear
"not cool... not cool!"


----------

